# I hate the new online Media!



## Satcomer (Jun 30, 2014)

After the Meet Apple's New Boss, The Most Powerful Gay Man in Silicon Valley I am starting to swear off online new Media blogs. They really have overstepped their integrity and don't have the professionalism of real reporters.


----------



## jbarley (Jun 30, 2014)

Satcomer said:


> After the Meet Apple's New Boss, The Most Powerful Gay Man in Silicon Valley I am starting to swear off online new Media blogs. They really have overstepped their integrity and don't have the professionalism of real reporters.


I hope you are aware that the article you linked to is over 3 years old? (1/20/11 3:12pm)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 9, 2014)

It wasn't the most interesting article I've ever read, but it didn't anger me either. I think I'm missing something.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 13, 2014)

bbloke said:


> It wasn't the most interesting article I've ever read, but it didn't anger me either. I think I'm missing something.



To me it's Tim's (or everyones else's)  personal business and shouldn't be some "bloggers" business what someone do in their own sphere. To me this is just being done to try to give Apple and black eye. 

I just wish people would stay out other peoples bedroom! IMHO being gay today is nothing new and there are many other things people need to worry about.


----------

